# Got a job at Starbucks!



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

Today I had an interview at Starbucks for a Barista position. I felt unprepared but apparently I did very well in the interview and the store manager hired me on the spot. I start training two weeks from Monday. It's funny because I was much more prepared for a Target interview I had last week and I did not get that job. I think I interview better when I view it as a conversation rather than trying to remember everything that I "studied" to prepare for it. 

I am happy about getting the job, but I am a college graduate, so I now fall into the increasing statistic of college grads who are underemployed. I'm staying positive, because this job is better than nothing. Now I have two jobs, and Starbucks has potential to provide health, dental, and vision benefits as well, so I have no reason to complain.

Has anyone ever worked at Starbucks? What was your experience there?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats. At least they didn't dismiss you as "overqualified". Anyone who's willing to work shouldn't be written off with such a meaningless excuse. I guess they think well educated people won't stick around any longer than they have to.


----------



## Magnatolia (Mar 15, 2009)

@baseballdude, good work man! It's funny how things work out better when we stop stressing. I studied furiously for an exam once, nearly failed, and all my other exams I relaxed and scored great.
@WillYouStopDave, I think you hit the nail on the head. When they see an overqualified person they know that the job they're applying for is just a pitstop while they wait for that better job to come along. So it makes them a flight risk. Sucks though for the people who can't get a job in the area they're qualified for, and the rest of the companies won't hire them for the reason I mentioned above.


----------



## elle88 (Oct 17, 2014)

Congrats!! Awesome job


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

baseballdude said:


> Today I had an interview at Starbucks for a Barista position. I felt unprepared but apparently I did very well in the interview and the store manager hired me on the spot. I start training two weeks from Monday. It's funny because I was much more prepared for a Target interview I had last week and I did not get that job. I think I interview better when I view it as a conversation rather than trying to remember everything that I "studied" to prepare for it.
> 
> I am happy about getting the job, but I am a college graduate, so I now fall into the increasing statistic of college grads who are underemployed. I'm staying positive, because this job is better than nothing. Now I have two jobs, and Starbucks has potential to provide health, dental, and vision benefits as well, so I have no reason to complain.
> 
> Has anyone ever worked at Starbucks? What was your experience there?


You figured it out. Most of the jobs I was ever offered were jobs I didn't care about, but interviewed for anyways.

You said you're a graduate. I am as well. What is your degree?


----------



## rumbleroar (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations  
I graduated from university this year as well, and am working part-time at a coffee shop too.


----------



## PeachPlum91 (Oct 19, 2014)

Well done, that's awesome!! The fact that they give you full benefits is great. Good luck with the new job and enjoy the free yummy drinks and treats you will be getting once you start


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey congrats.

I noticed ur from san diego. SDSU or UCSD? I go to SDSU


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Good job OP. I just read a yahoo article that said that Starbucks hires approximately 1% of people that apply there. It guess it just describes the sad state of our economy that a college degree gets you a job at Starbucks.


----------



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

Congratulations for getting a job at Starbucks, OP! Now can I have a medium hazelnut latte with soy milk?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I can never get a job at fast food. I had a starbucks interview years ago and i didn't get the job.


----------

